# Caution Airport Jobs AU



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

It appears international transport companies, some based in the Philippines are booking Airport transfers at Chauffeur/Limo/Hire car rates and merely requesting UberX and relaying the passenger details to the driver.

If you experience this at any Australian airport, please report the booking account to Uber promptly. Attain as much detail as you can, both from the company and passenger. Intentionally run the meter up until the price the pax paid.

Have you experienced this?


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Isn't it simply called subcontracting?


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

UberDriverAU said:


> Isn't it simply called subcontracting?


The Uber agreement mentions rider accounts can't be used for commercial services such as subcontracting your own transport work through the app. Are UberX drivers happy knowing an operator in the Philippines is making more money than the driver by simply making the request while drivers experience substandard pay conditions


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Instyle said:


> The Uber agreement mentions rider accounts can't be used for commercial services such as subcontracting your own transport work through the app. Are UberX drivers happy knowing an operator in the Philippines is making more money than the driver by simply making the request while drivers experience substandard pay conditions


Ok, but is it wise to advise drivers to commit fraud? I doubt the passenger is going to want to spend the necessary time racking up an UberX fare equivalent to what they're being charged. By all means, people should report the requester's account if they feel it's warranted, but they should also be wary of doing something that'll potentially see them get deactivated too.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

UberDriverAU said:


> Ok, but is it wise to advise drivers to commit fraud? I doubt the passenger is going to want to spend the necessary time racking up an UberX fare equivalent to what they're being charged. By all means, people should report the requester's account if they feel it's warranted, but they should also be wary of doing something that'll potentially see them get deactivated too.


A passenger tells you to go through a drive thru and if it exceeds the estimate, you're saying Uber will deactivate you? In my scenario passengers are being sold hire car service and marketing showing European luxury cars and suited chauffeurs in the airport with the passengers name, then you turn up in a Camry outside the airport, how do you think that'll go down?


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Instyle said:


> A passenger tells you go to through a drive thru and if it exceeds the estimate, you say Uber will deactivate you?


That's a different scenario, because the pax has asked you to go through a drive through.


Instyle said:


> In my scenario passengers are being sold hire car service and marketing showing European luxury cars and suited chauffeurs in the airport with the passengers name, then you turn up in a Camry outside the airport, how do you think that'll go down?


I get that the passenger would be unhappy if they're expecting a luxury ride and got a banged up 10 year old UberX car. If they've paid $100 and are getting a $25 ride, would they be willing to spend four times longer in your car when they're already disappointed with what they got, just to get their money's worth? That seems very unlikely to me. I think it's more likely that they'd want to get where they're going as quickly as possible, and to bump up the fare to anywhere near what they've paid would require keeping the meter running for quite a while after they've hopped out. And that is where the possibility of deactivation comes in.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

It's quite possible that the passengers could ask you to go anywhere, perhaps a change in hotel booking, a rest stop, it's always going to be a problem when the paying account holder is not the one in the car. Better still, show them how much the fare came to


----------



## uber-xman (May 4, 2016)

Uber is easy to detect such tricks


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

uber-xman said:


> Uber is easy to detect such tricks


Also easy for the company to create another account and continue, I suspect this has been going on since end of November both at Gold Coast & Brisbane Airports.


----------



## Syd-Uberer (Nov 30, 2016)

Bunch of crooks, I haven't encountered this at Sydney airport yet, but good to know what to look out for. I imagine the pax would be very shocked to be told to get into an uber, rather than having their driver waiting at the airport with their name on a card!


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

I haven't encountered this at Canberra Airport nor have I heard anything from driver colleagues that suggests it's happening there.


----------



## lui6155 (Apr 21, 2016)

Geez this practice happens routinely overseas. Last Sept on my way to the UK we stopped over in KL, arranged a pickup with the hotel travel desk from the hotel to the airport and sure enough along came a banged up cab..more fool me as I suspected that would occur but my objective was to get to the airport so objective achieved, albeit at a higher cost.
Sorry cant see a problem with the practice here in OZ, if anything its another source of business that would otherwise go to limos and buses.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

lui6155 said:


> Geez this practice happens routinely overseas. Last Sept on my way to the UK we stopped over in KL, arranged a pickup with the hotel travel desk from the hotel to the airport and sure enough along came a banged up cab..more fool me as I suspected that would occur but my objective was to get to the airport so objective achieved, albeit at a higher cost.
> Sorry cant see a problem with the practice here in OZ, if anything its another source of business that would otherwise go to limos and buses.


Leaves a poor experience in the passenger's mind that true Limo & Shuttle companies cop the brunt for.


----------



## SydneyUber Chick (Feb 12, 2017)

lui6155 said:


> Geez this practice happens routinely overseas. Last Sept on my way to the UK we stopped over in KL, arranged a pickup with the hotel travel desk from the hotel to the airport and sure enough along came a banged up cab..more fool me as I suspected that would occur but my objective was to get to the airport so objective achieved, albeit at a higher cost.
> Sorry cant see a problem with the practice here in OZ, if anything its another source of business that would otherwise go to limos and buses.


you can't see a problem with someone making income off your labour without your knowledge or consent??? You don't see a problem with people paying for a particular service and receiving a lesser service???


----------



## lui6155 (Apr 21, 2016)

SydneyUber Chick said:


> you can't see a problem with someone making income off your labour without your knowledge or consent???


Not problem at all Chicky...by virtue of our engagement as an Uber Driver we *accept/consent* to the airport job request within the terms of our T&C's. Nothing amiss there.


SydneyUber Chick said:


> You don't see a problem with people paying for a particular service and receiving a lesser service???


The service sold is that of an "Airport Transfer" and that's what the pax has received. Its the norm for travel agents to offer these services specifying a range of cars that may be used so again nothing amiss....esp if an uberblack car accepts the job.


----------



## SydneyUber Chick (Feb 12, 2017)

lui6155 said:


> Not problem at all Chicky...by virtue of our engagement as an Uber Driver we *accept/consent* to the airport job request within the terms of our T&C's. Nothing amiss there.
> 
> The service sold is that of an "Airport Transfer" and that's what the pax has received. Its the norm for travel agents to offer these services specifying a range of cars that may be used so again nothing amiss....esp if an uberblack car accepts the job.


Please point out where in the T&Cs we accept or consent to a third party other than Uber and ourselves making money off our labour


----------

